# 250Rs Maiden Voyage



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

After taking delivery of our 2012 Outback 250rs in March, we finally took our maiden voyage a few weeks ago. We swung by Curtis Trailers in Portland, OR, where we purchased it for a quick fix of a leaking outside storage compartment and then headed a little north and then west along the Columbia River to Cape Disappointment at the southwestern tip of Washington state. This park is beautiful and a must for those in the area. We traded our pop up trailer so we could extend our camping window in the northwest, and we realized our vision on our first trip. A camping trip in April out here is a bit of a risk but not with our new Outback. We stayed warm and dry (thanks in large part to the weather that was very cooperative, plus a great furnace). Lots of memories made in Astoria and Long Beach before heading down the coast through Cannon Beach and on to our destination at Nehalem Bay, OR, where the dunes were stunning. This is really spectacular country. We closed out our 6-day trip at a friend's house in Pinot Noir country before heading home. All is well, the storage compartment is still dry, and we love our new rig.

While the Ford Expedition will not be the long-term TV for this trailer, it performed admirably and will serve us well for the next few years before we upgrade. For those interested, you can read about the trip and see photos on my wife's blog at:

http://www.thewilltosee.com/2012/04/25/spring-break-at-the-beach/

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The blog pictures look nice.

Speaking of the temperatures on the beach, we went to Cannon beach in July 2010 and still wore our coats more often then not. The wind off the water is cold!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like you had a great first outing in the new TT!

I'm sure you're looking forward to many more!


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

Loved the blog photo's. We too took delivery of our 2012 250rs this year and just had our maiden voyage last weekend to Birch Bay. Great trip, great weather, and a great travel trailer. I am taking into Camping World Burlington on Tuesday for a 1/2 dozen warranty issues. Mostly minor With the exception of the tracks already starting to separate from the ceiling on on the rear slide. If you have not made a support stand for the rear slide yet. Keep a close eye on it. On the way back from Birch Bay we did a detour through the tulip fields and the roads were pretty bumpy, thinking that might have added to the problem. I'm hoping camping world will fix and reinforce the slides and then I will be adding an after market support and hopefully not have any additional issues. Keeping my fingers crossed.

We will be going to the rally in Yakima next weekend. It's a pretty small group, given that you are in Seattle you should see if your schedule allows you to make it. I know there is still room.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Thanks to this forum I had a bed slide support already built for our first trip and have used it ever since. I will keep an eye on the tracks to make sure they look ok. So far so good.


----------

